# Matthews Mission Bows



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I ought to get a commission from Matthews because I have responded many time about how great my Mission Journey is. I love the bow as it is smooth to draw, quiet to shoot and a very good price. I don't even mind talking them up. If you get one, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.:darkbeer:


----------



## RutNStrut21 (Dec 26, 2003)

We just recently opened up a Pro Shop/Hunting and Fishing store. We are a full line Mathews dealer. We also have Hoyt and PSE. In my opinion Mission bows are the best bow for the money in our store! I set a couple up and shot the Journey and the X3. Both of these bows drew and shot excellent! not to mention a 29/70 Journey with a 366 gr. arrow was shooting in the 290 fps range. If I hadnt had the $ for my X-Force you can bet I would be shooting Mission!!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*Mission X-4*

love my Mission X-4 - they don't make it anymore but it s a shooter! Basically a Mathews without harmonic dampeners


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*Mission Bows*

I've owned Mathews since their inception. No, I'm not an elitest. To be honest with you, I think they are WAY over priced. IMHO, Mission is the best thing Mathews has ever came out with. I have had my eliminator for 5 mo's. Its' smoking fast, quiet and accurate.

Back up bow?? How bout primary. I shot an ovation for my 3-D bow, but am going to ask them to make the mission in target colors. (I hope someone from Mathews reads this).


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

*Eliminator*

I've had my eye on the Eliminator ...just haven't talked myself into it yet


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

elimanator is the best one i think


----------



## TPA81206 (Aug 4, 2009)

I shoot an X3 pulling 60 needed a new bow and this one was given to me as a gift. It is a great bow for the money currently putting 3 arrows in a 4" group at 40 yards and still has plenty of power to kill out to 50 easy. Great Bow for the money


----------



## hunterdavid28 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have a derniline and my friend just got a mission why spend the extra money just as quite and two feet slower same arrow out of each bow


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

I have had two Mission the X3 and now I have the Eliminator. For a budget like mine why pay more money for, close, to the same bow. I know they are not the same, but the Eliminator was built off the DXT. The quality is there so is the warranty. I have never had a problem with either bows. I would suggest going to a dealer and just shoot one, you won't be disappointed.:thumbs_up


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

good value, don't know how long that will remain true. I imagine the price will be right there with the others before long.


----------



## elgnishaven (Feb 22, 2010)

Have an eliminator cant fault it, quiet smooth & fast,good value for money,especially the prices we pay downunder


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My son has the new Voyager and it shoots great.


----------



## FletchingFearMe (Mar 8, 2010)

*Mission UX2*

Great bows. I love my UX2.


----------



## Countryboy95 (Jul 4, 2009)

*UX2 all the way*

I love my UX2, its accurate and smooth who cares about speed anyways


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

The Mission Journey is a no brainer! It is smooth, fast and rock solid. I recently just sold mine and got a Mathews Monster. I got the Mission because @ the time I couldn't fork out the big money for the monster. Pretty much if you by a Journey, you bought a DXT!


----------



## deanharder (Mar 10, 2010)

i got my wife a menace for starting with. looking to pass it on to the rugrats when they are older. seems to shoot great, we love the little thing


----------

